# Alpine INE-Z928HD Quick Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I posted up a 'quick' review of the INE-Z928HD. I only touched on key features/specs and spent most of my time focusing on the GUI because, to me, that's where the meat of these decks are.

Review is here:
Alpine INE-Z928HD Quick Review | Medley's Musings

Feel free to ask any questions you have or discuss here.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome review! Thanks for the video! I think you've helped me decide to go with the INE-S920hd since this unit won't fit in our civics without a bunch of custom work.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad it helped.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice review Erin. I am also trying to decide what I want to do on a DD for the prelude or go single din.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The alpine ine-w535 really looks nice. I played with the s920 which is essentially the same but with GPS and thought it was very nice. I actually planned to buy a w535 but bailed and went back to the p99. 

As odd as it seems, though, I find a nice interface on a single din to be easier than a double din interface.


----------

